# Top 10 lipsticks and lipglosses



## nubianremedy5 (Dec 5, 2008)

need ur help ladies... i have a few colours but trying to build up my collection.... what are ur top ten of each (lipstick and lipglass)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lipsticks
Siss, 4N, 2N, 3N, 5N Pretty Please, Ruby Woo, Port Red, Creme d Nude, Show Orchid, Dark Side, Aloof, Fresh Brew and Snob 

Lipgloss
Oyster girl, Underage, C-Thru, Clear, COC


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not a big lipstick person, but I'm a huge fan of lipglosses.

Favorites right now include Viva Glam VI SE, Love Nectar, Underage & Pink Lemonade.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 5, 2008)

I wear lipsticks more than lipglosses. So I have more lipstick recommendations. Some of these shaded may or may not work for you as we have different skin tones

l/s: 3N (LE), Please Me, Chatterbox, Vegas Volt, Up the Amp, Spirit, So Scarlet (LE), Lollipop Lovin' (LE), Girl About Town, Strange Hybrid (LE)

l/g: Prrr, See Thru, Sock Hop (LE), Cult of Cherry (LE), Pink Grapefruit (LE), Soft n Slow (LE), Steppin Out dazzleglass (LE), Love Alert dazzleglass (LE)


----------



## makeba (Dec 5, 2008)

i love lipsticks and lipgloss!!
my favorites so far are
lipsticks:  Back to Del Rio, Tease Me,  5N, Destined, Budding Lust, Mouse Slimshine, Pleasing, Viva Glam V, Charismatic, Full Blown

Lipgloss:  Atmospheric, Love Nectar, Joyberry, Revealing, Instant Gold lustreglass, Little VI, Jellicious, sappilicious, Beaux, Angel Wing


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^ Is 5N really great thinking about getting it today


----------



## Kinda Sexy (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't need to mention; all from MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Kinda Sexy *
*Hug me *
*Cherish *
*Skew *
*Cosmo *
*Profusion *
*Eager*
*Vegas Volt*
*Lovelorn*
*Syrup*


I literally have 3 lipglasses, 2 from MAC & I never use them, and one more "Turkish Delight" from NARS which I use over nude colors.


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 5, 2008)

1. Fresh Brew
2. Brave
3. Viva Glam V
4. magenta lipline(i use this as lipstick)
5. pomposity
6. capricious
7. 40's pink from the mattene
8. carnal (discontinued) my fav red
9. hig tea
10. bouy-o-bouy


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 5, 2008)

l/s
-Angel
-Creme d nude
-Honesty
-Kinda Sexy (wearing today <3)
-High Tea
-Snob
-Emphatic

l/g
-Love Nectar
-Lip 65 (all time fav)
-Ample Pink-plushglass
-Big Baby-plushglass
-Sugarrimmed
-Florabundance


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

Lipstick
Queen Sin
Port Red
Red She Said
(All gorgeous in their own beautiful RED way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kirch Mattene
Craving
Fluid
Crazee

Lipglass
Pink Grapefruit
Cult of Cherry
Spirited

NON MAC
Urban Decay Trainwreck
Too Faced Marcia, Marcia, Marcia


----------



## Arisone (Dec 5, 2008)

Lipstick: Girl About Town, 4N, 3N, Sweetie, Rapturous, Russian Red, Mac Red

Lipglass: Venetian, Nymphette, Sinnamon


----------



## simplykat (Dec 5, 2008)

LIPSTICKS:
1. Brew
2. Faux
3. Honeylove
4. Craving
5. Chatterbox
6. Raptorous mattene

LIPGLOSSES
1. Pink patina (l/v)
2. Lilycrush lip gelee
3. Wondershine 3D lipglass
4. Perfectly pink  l/g
5. Real desire l/g
6. and all the victoria secret ones, and the bath and body bigelow ones


----------



## zerin (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes....All MAC! 

Lipsticks: 
1. Twig - satin (brownish pink)
2. Mocha - satin (peachy yellow-brown)
3. Honeylove - matte (nude)
4. Lady Danger - matte (bright red/orange/coral)
5. Classic Dame Mattene (red)
6. Impassioned - matte (bright fuchsia)
7. Cosmo - amplified (pink coco)
8. Velvet Teddy (nude)
9. Taupe - (brown)
10. Kinda Sexy (nude)

I mostly love lipsticks that are matte, satin or amplified in texture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have more on my wishlist!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lipglosses:
1. Lust Lipglass (perfect pink nude)
2. LoveChild Lipglass (coppered plum)
3. Full on Lust (pink)
4. Love Nectar Lustreglass (soft apricot with pearl)
5. Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass 
6. Flashmode Lustreglass 
7. Sock Hop Lipglass (peach) - LE Heatherette 
8. Viva Glam V 
9. Miss Fizz Dazzleglass
10. JellyBabe Lipgelee


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, for me, many of MAC's products that I love most seem to be limited edition or otherwise get discontinued.  I'm also partial to lipglosses.  Here's some lip stuff I really like:

*Lipsticks*:
So Scarlet*
Queen's Sin*
Lovemate*
O
Siren*
Miss Dish*

*Lipglasses/Lustreglasses*:
Happening Gal*
Light My Fire*
New Flame*
Cult of Cherry*
Lil' Hot Pepper*
Pink Grapefruit*
Pop Mode
Red Romp*
Venetian
Sex Ray*
Ornamental
Pinkarat
Star Nova

(***Limited edition/discontinued)


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

been reaching for these more often:

*lipstick:*
1. 4n
2. sandy b
3. 2n
4. 1n
5. barely lit
6. burnin'
7. nigh violet
8. viva glam 1
9. blankety 
10. pleasureseeker

*l/g:*

1. 1n
2. 2n
3. sock hop
4. naked spaced
5. warning
6. angel cream 
7. 3n
8. nymphette
9. cthru
10. pink grapefruit


----------



## gitts (Dec 5, 2008)

Lipstick:
1. O
2. Fresh Morrocan
3. Honey Flower
4. Mac Red
5. Frenzy

Lipgloss
1. Love Nectar
2. Red Romp
3. Oh Baby
4. Nice Buzz
5. Ornamental


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 5, 2008)

Lipsticks:
*Plink!, Bombshell, Sweetie, Lovelorn, Port Red, Queen's Sin, Girl About Town, Fast Thrill, Pink Cabana, Fun n Sexy
*
Lipglasses:
*Love Alert, Steppin' Out, Love Nectar, Cult of Cherry, Pastel Emotion*

those are my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 most of them are LE though. except half of the lipsticks and Love Nectar lustreglass. HTH


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 5, 2008)

L/S Faves

VG V
Twig
Spirit
Sophisto
Jist
Cosmo

Fave L/G
VG V
Lovechild
Oh Baby
Liqueur
Spirited
Beaux


----------



## aziajs (Dec 6, 2008)

Lipstick:
1. Gel
2. Port Red
3. Coconutty
4. Cyber
5. Dubonnet

Lipgloss
1. Cult of Cherry
2. Pink Grapefruit
3. Mad Cap
4. Prrr
5. Moonstone


----------



## damsel (Dec 6, 2008)

l/s
hug me
bare [slimshine]
touch
4n [le]
fresh brew
hue
creme cerise [le]
naked to the core [le]
soft pout [le]
lovelorn

l/g
ample pink [plushglass]
saplicious [lipgelee]
jellybabe [lipgelee]
spite
1n [le]
2n [le]
3n [le]
sock hop [le]
hyper chic [le]
delicate crush [le]


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's mine

Lipstick
1.Honeylove
2.Hightea
3.Real Doll -LE
4.Blankety
5.4n-LE (modesty from cremesheen looks almost like it!)
6.Cherish

Lipgloss
1. Angel cream plushglass my hg!!! -LE
2. Baby Sparks Dazzleglass my other HG 
3.2n -LE
4.Naked Space -LE
5.Ample pink plushglass
6.Most of the plushglasses actually.
7.and most of the dazzleglasses too.


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 8, 2008)

Viva Glam VI SE
Flashmode Lustreglass
Venetian Lustreglass
Plush Luxe Plushglass
Love Nectar Lustreglass
Star Nova Lustreglass
Morning Glory Lustreglass
Pinkarat Lustreglass
Oversexed Plushglass
Cult of Cherry Lipglass
Desire Lipglass


Kirsch Mattene
Russian Red Lipstick
Girl About Town Lipstick
Touch Lipstick
So Scarlett Lipstick


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

Lipsticks (all MAC unless stated otherwise)

Siss (all time fave)
Coconutty
Gel 
Half n Half
Mystique (sorry, discontinued)
Photo (use for lining my lips and darkening too light nudes)


Lipglass/lip gloss

Oyster Girl 
Spirited
Viva Glam V
Brightening Pink (Bobbi Brown)
Supreme (lst release from several years ago)
Suede (Bobbi Brown, discontinued)
Lancome Juicy tube in miracle (don't sleep on this one.  It's great over ANYTHING)


Geez I just gave away all of my secret colors.  i can't have yall looking as fly as me.  LOL


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 9, 2008)

Lipstick: Overdone, Polished Up, VG VI, Siss

Lipgloss: Pop Mode, Lovechild, VGV, Squirt, Nymphette, Backlit (d/c), Mad Cap, Bare Truth (LE)


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 10, 2008)

Lipstick: Hug Me, Party Line, Lightly Ripe, Creme Cerise, Rapturous Mattene, Rougette Mattene, Kirsch Mattene, So Scarlet, Sunsonic


Lipgloss: Rich & Ripe, Jampacked, Avarice, Hot Stuff plushglass, Oversexed plushglass, Pink Manish


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 10, 2008)

lipstick
Viva Glam V
High Tea
Creme de la Femme
Ruby Woo
Myth
Honey Love
"O"
Fresh Morocan
Up the Amp
Underworld

Lustre/Lipglass
Love Nectar
Beaux
Pinkarat
Decorative
Ornamental
Oyster Girl
Florabundance
Lust
Viva Glam V
Clear


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fresh Brew l/s
  	Vanity's Child l/s
  	Wildly Lush l/g
  	C-Thru l/g
  	Archetype l/s
  	Peachstock l/s
  	Lavender Whip l/s
  	Siss l/s
  	Cushy White l/g
  	Bubbles l/s


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lippies: 1. Viva Glam V  2. Ruby Woo 3. Velvet Teddy 4. Lavender Whip 5. Freshbrew or Siss 6. Honey Flower 7. Diva or Underworld 8. Girl about town or Impassioned 9. Syrup, Sweetie or Cosmo 10. Lady Danger or   Glosses: 1. Reveling 2. Viva Glam V  3. Get Rich Quick 4. Nice Buzz 5. Prrrr 6. Love Nectar 7. Sinnamon 8. Venetian 9. Amber Russe lipgelee 10. Sugerrimmed


----------



## dreahdreah (Jan 10, 2011)

its time for me to get some new colors i see. i only have lipglasses

  	c-thru,pink poodle, bonus beat, pink grapefruit, are the only ones i really reach for! every now and then i will go for spirited.


----------



## Senoj (Jan 11, 2011)

*Lip gloss   *

  	-clear mac lip glass
  	-pinkarat lustre glass
  	-nymphette lip glass
  	-love nectar
  	-saphoric lip gelee
  	-revealing
  	-sinammon lip glass

*Lipstick*

  	-Sophisto
  	-O
  	-Hug Me
  	-Viva Glam Gaga
  	-Media
  	-Desire
  	-Violetta
  	-Pink Noveau
  	-Ruby Woo
  	-Viva Glam VI SE


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 11, 2011)

l/g
  	Revealing
  	Star nova
  	Viva glam v and VI
  	Revenge is sweet
  	Kumquat
  	Oh baby

  	l/s
  	Viva Glam V and VI
  	4n
  	Velvet teddy
  	Fresh salmon
  	Faux
  	Honey love
  	Underplay
  	Warm me up


----------



## Cocosmith (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh yeah. My Top 10 are

  	1. Cunning- l/s- Luvvv this l/s. OMG, which I had bought more.
  	2. Funbathing-l/s
  	3. Little VI- l/g
  	4. Lady Gaga-l/s- w/vino liner
  	5. Ruby Woo-l/s
  	6. Shitaki-l/s
  	7. Rebel-l/s
  	8. Lavender wind l/g
  	9. Lap of Luxury l/g
  	10. Kuwait l/g


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 13, 2011)

Lipstick:
  	Hue
  	Politely Pink
  	Pretty Please
  	Angel
  	HIgh Strung
  	Pink Plaid
  	Snob
  	Speed Dial
  	Sweetie
  	Creme de la Femme
  	Lustering

  	Lipgloss:
  	Oyster Girl
  	Underage
  	Prrr
  	Nymphette
  	Wonderstruck
  	Cultured
  	Viva Glam VI
  	Fashion Scopp
  	Just Superb
  	Right Image

  	More on the way, so subject to change!!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 17, 2011)

...


----------



## couturesista (Jan 17, 2011)

Mac Revealing
  	Mac Sinnamon
  	Mac 3N


  	Nars Honolulu Honey
  	Nars Falbala
  	Nars Canaille
  	Nars Belle De Jour
  	Nars Sandpiper
  	Nars SuperVixen


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 26, 2011)

Lipsticks:
  	MAC Naked Paris
  	MAC Viva Glam Cyndi
  	MAC Viva Glam VI
  	NARS Petit Monstre
  	Clinique Black Honey

  	Lipgloss:
  	MAC Buzz lipglass
  	MAC Beaux lustreglass
  	MAC Just Add Colour lipglass
  	MAC VIva Glam VI lipglass
  	Korres lipgloss: #54 Fuchsia
  	Korres lipgloss: #25 Natural Purple


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

Lipstick:
  	NYX Round Lipstick in Pumpkin Pie
  	MAC Lipstick in Pink Nouveau
  	MAC Lipstick in Rebel
  	MAC Lipstick in Russian Red
  	Dior  Lipstick in Mauve Mystere

  	Lipgloss
  	MAC Gaga Viva Glam
  	MAC Lipglass in Pink Lemonade
  	Philosophy Melon Daquiri
  	NARS Orgasm
  	Bare Minerals Birthday Cake


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 11, 2012)

10 lipsticks ( I don't wear gloss very often )

  	- Nars Fire Down Below
  	- Nars Trans Europe Express
  	- Nars Funny Face
  	- M.A.C Offshoot
  	- M.A.C Runaway red
  	- M.A.C Musky amethyst
  	- Chanel Destinée
  	- Chanel Charme
  	- Guerlain Liu
  	- UD Gash

  	and many many more !


----------



## EekaBoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipsticks:  Fresh Brew Creme Cup Razzledazzler  Viva Glam Gaga 2 Hug Me     Lip glosses: Disco Blend Superglass Hot Spell Fancy Cat Blessedly Rich Beaux


----------

